# How to know GXE / SE?



## ksnvas (May 13, 2004)

How can I determine whether my 1995 Nissan Maxima is a GXE OR SE?
Appreciate experts input.
Thanks,
ksn


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

fogs, spoiler and white gauges are SE (though these could be swapped onto a GXE). Chrome body accents (like door handles and window trim) are GLE or GXE.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i did the white gauge swap and people ask me if it is a SE without the spoiler


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

SE: 
-Nissan OEM rims... never comes with hubcabs
-spoiler wirth break light
-no enterior breake light
-bose audio system
-stiffer suspension
-fog lights
-white gauge cluster
-analog or digital climate control
-small mud flaps or dirt guards.. "most of them have that"
-no chrome out side like door handles or window trim
-i belive only SE and GLE have sunroofs
-leather and cloth combos
-power seats

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
GXE:
-hubcabs
-chrome door handles and window trim
-softer suspension
-OEM nissan audio system " casset and radio"
-no sunroof
-black gauge cluster
-no foglights
-no spoiler
-interior third brake light behind the rear window
-only cloth interior
-analog climate control
-no power seats
-basicly buttom of the line maxima

i hope this helps this all that i can think of @ 11:43pm lol... 
if i missed anything tell me


----------



## ksnvas (May 13, 2004)

Hello Nissan Enthus,

Thanks all for your reply. Though your replies comfirmed that my vehicle is a SE, actually, I had to prove it to
my Insurance Company, who claimed that it is a GXE. So
I called 1-800-NISSAN-1. The Nissan Customer Service
was very curteous and faxed me a statement from
Nissan, stating that the vehicle is an SE and also
provided a list of equipment that the vehicle had when
it left the factory. Here is the list. Please note that my vehicle is a 1995.
-Body color rear spoiler with center high mount stop lamp
-Halogen Fog Lamps
-Chrome Exhaust Finisher
-Blackout side window Molding
-Alloy Wheels (sports design)
-215/60R15 all Season Tires
-Body-color Door Handles
-Leather Wrapped Shift Knob
-Sports Velour Seat Cloth
-White-Faced analog gauges with reverse to electroluminescent lighting
-Sports-Tuned Suspension
-Electronically-Controlled Liquid-Filled front Engine Mount(automatic transmission models only)

I hate to say that I wrecked my dear nissan maxima SE. I miss it.  Oh well going for a newer model now.. :jump:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so which one is the best out of gxe gle and se????
I have a gle but I noticed everone has gxe's
to me it looks like gle is better but I'm still not sure


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

Depends what you want. GLE is the loaded version. Personally I like my SE because I like the spoiler and love the white guages and leather shift knob (didn't know that was a SE only thing), and I hate the chrome. Really they're all good though.


----------



## hammi69 (Aug 10, 2004)

*GXE or SE or LE*

I don't think they sell GXE for Maximas anymore do they...? I think the last ones came out in early 90s late 80s...


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

I'm certain they had GXE's up to 99, I believe 2000-2003 had them and probably also 2004.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

mine isa 95 GXE


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

gxe, is the entry level (if you will)
se, is the sporty version, spoiler, stiffer suspension etc
gle, is the luxury version, leather, woodgrain etc


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*look at the rims*



ksnvas said:


> How can I determine whether my 1995 Nissan Maxima is a GXE OR SE?
> Appreciate experts input.
> Thanks,
> ksn



look at the rims


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*huh....*



apachewoolf said:


> so which one is the best out of gxe gle and se????
> I have a gle but I noticed everone has gxe's
> to me it looks like gle is better but I'm still not sure


its quite obviously which one is best..when u purchased the car didnp;t they tell you the classes and the prices? gxe is the base model..se is the sports edition, and gle is the grand luxury edition.


----------



## camry (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello

Sorry for bumping this thread, but I just purchased a '93 Maxima today. I am VERY impressed with it in only a day's worth of driving and there's definitely a sense of refinement with the Maxima.

I have a '93 but I'd like to figure out which trim I have. It's automatic, has rims, but no white gauges, no Bose sound system, so I'm not quite sure which trim it is! Here are some thumbnails of high-res pictures that may help. 

I paid two grand for it with 59 thousand miles on it. It has some bad dings on the outside but I think it's worth the price. 






Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

Your car is a GXE. They made the GXE up until 03.


----------



## camry (Aug 29, 2007)

silver02max said:


> Your car is a GXE. They made the GXE up until 03.


Thanks for your help. One site had faulty information that made me think it was an SE. Thanks silver!


----------



## silver02max (Aug 20, 2007)

no problem


----------



## BarkerMi129 (May 3, 2007)

apachewoolf to answer your question, it all depends on what you are looking for in your car. a friend of mine has the gle and i have the se version of the 98 maxima's. we have both driven each others cars several times and we have both come to agree on different aspects of our cars. what we have found is my se has the ability to make turns at a faster speed with more control and tends to hug the road better than the gle. However with the gle you do not feel as many of the bumps on the roads and highways as you do with the se. I personally like my se becuase it has a decent factory bose sound system, and i have recently replaced the double din factory radio with the in-dash pioneer d3 7 in. touchscreen radio w/the navigation. also we have found that all the crome on the door handles and everything always shows finger prints and is harder to keep clean than the painted door handles on the se that hide the finger prints. Does this help at all?


----------

